# Siempre pensé en comprarme una casa pronto



## Vilaplana

¿Son correctas estas frases?
Ich dachte immer daran, mir ein eigenes Haus bald zu kaufen.
Ich dachte immer, mein eigenes Haus bald zu kaufen.
Gracias.


----------



## chlapec

La frase de partida ya es compleja de por si. La idea es que siempre has tenido la idea de comprarte una casa tan pronto como pudieses. Tu frase, coloquialmente, funciona en español, pero no creo que lo haga en alemán. Yo propondría utilizar el verbo vorhaben (planear, tener la intención de hacer algo) y cambiar pronto por algo así como " lo más pronto posible.

Mi propuesta: "Ich habe immer vorgehabt, so bald wie möglich mein eigenes Haus zu haben"


----------



## ErOtto

chlapec said:


> La frase de partida ya es compleja de por si.
> 
> Tu frase, coloquialmente, funciona en español, pero no creo que lo haga en alemán.
> 
> Mi propuesta: "Ich habe immer vorgehabt, so bald wie möglich mein eigenes Haus zu haben"


 
Otra opción:

Ich habe immer mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir ein Haus zu kaufen.

Saludos
Er


----------



## Vilaplana

Muchas gracias a los dos.
Saludos.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Vilaplana said:


> ¿Son correctas estas frases?
> Ich dachte immer daran, mir ein eigenes Haus bald zu kaufen.
> Ich dachte immer, mein eigenes Haus bald zu kaufen.
> Gracias.



Las primeras partes ya te las han explicado, un comentario a la segunda mitad:

1. "bald" está mejor delante del objeto, si no enfatizas "bald" en vez de "eigenes Haus".
2. "mein eigenes Haus zu kaufen" significa que tu ya posees la casa que quieres comprar. Es decir, serías vendedor(a) y comprador(a) a la vez.


----------



## Geviert

... en efecto, el posesivo alemán (mein Haus) es mucho más "fuerte" que el castellano "mi casa". En sentido estricto, tu frase Vilaplana, sería contradictoria (quieres comprar algo que "ya" posees). Hay que evitar el posesivo alemán cuando no se posee realmente (valga la paradoja).


----------



## kuroki

@ Geviert, Angelo

Ihr habt Recht, die Formulierung ist nicht die eleganteste und, technisch gesehen, in sich  widersprüchlich. 

Trotzdem wird sie benutzt (nicht beschränkt auf die Umgangssprache), die Betonung liegt meiner Ansicht nach darauf, Besitzer UND Bewohner des (zukünftigen) Hauses zu sein.

Typische Beispiele sind Werbebroschüren der Hypothekenvermittler: 
"Dieser Kredit ermöglicht Ihnen Ihr _eigenes Haus zu kaufen_ oder Ihr eigenes Haus zu bauen.


saludos,


----------



## ErOtto

Si no es tan complicado... quitadle la *M* a *mein* y ya teneis la solución. 

_...mir bald ein eigenes Haus zu kaufen._

Evidentemente también se puede prescindir de _*eigenes*_. Este palabro sólo sirve para enfatizar que la casa es tuya y sólo tuya, es decir, que no la compras con otra(s) persona(s). 

Saludos
Er"Häuslebauer"


----------



## Geviert

Si no es tan complicado... quitadle la *M* a *mein* y ya teneis la solución. 

En efecto, _eigenes _puede confundir en la otra dirección, pero puede entenderse también como un _propio _deseo (de casa propia ).


----------



## Vilaplana

Gracias por vuestra observación.


----------

